
An interpretable mortality prediction model for Covid-19 patients - SQL2219
https://www.nature.com/articles/s42256-020-0180-7
======
svaha1728
The github link is broken in the Nature article. I like that they included the
source code for this.
[https://github.com/HAIRLAB/Pre_Surv_COVID_19](https://github.com/HAIRLAB/Pre_Surv_COVID_19)

